# Two things will improve L Livingston Fishing



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

No length limit on stripers, June thru sept.
Kill all the cormorants.
No need to bellyache about anything else.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

ANDME GETTING TO RETIRE AND MOVE UP THERE :walkingsm


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> No length limit on stripers, June thru sept.
> Kill all the cormorants.
> No need to bellyache about anything else.


I generally trust the laws, and find a reason for them. But WHY are cormorants protected?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I generally trust the laws, and find a reason for them. But WHY are cormorants protected?


The water turkeys are Mother Natures white wash paint crew. Ernie Island between Duke and Carol's house on Kickapoo is a prime example.
Also they are great catfish "chum" dispensers.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

LOL. No it would not. It bother me to see even peoples who keep fishes that are under size. I really believe the law are there to keep the species around.

I know many countries has no regulation of any kind. So you cannot even find a fish anywhere around the country, even in the surrounding sea.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Ken, I think the general consensus on stripers is that the majority of them that are released during the warmer months die. If the min. size restriction was lifted during those months, hopefully people would keep the 1st 5 they caught and leave the rest of them alone.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Exactly. Any striper caught and released in warm or hot weather on our lake will perish. I guess I should add, to waiving the size limit, no culling....you catch it, it counts in your bag limit.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I generally trust the laws, and find a reason for them. But WHY are cormorants protected?


Migratory birds, but there are exceptions for nuisance.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Ahh... Sorry. That i didn't know. Make sense to what you suggesting than.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Any striper caught and released in warm or hot weather on our lake will perish.


Why?


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I am not an expert, but I do know that the stripers do lose quite a bit of their girth as the summer goes on. I suspect that it means that they are burning more calories working for food than they are taking in, which in turn stresses them. The stripers fight hard when hooked, and I assume that the stress of the fight puts them over the edge.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried to revived undersize stripers in cooler water such as your fish holding tanks on your boat with a little bit of ice in it ? This might increase the chance for their survival?


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*fish tank*



juror81 said:


> Has anyone tried to revived undersize stripers in cooler water such as your fish holding tanks on your boat with a little bit of ice in it ? This might increase the chance for their survival?


 while you are at it try mouth to mouth lol:spineyes:


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

You're a mind reader hooked not?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I'm not sure about that Juoro81; I can see me now:
"Honest you honor, I wasn't going to keep that undersized striper in my cooler--I was just reviving him---trust me!!!"


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I sense bs

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

on the cormorant issue, the organization I belong to is trying to change the laws. we are fighting for a permit issue to harvest the birds. it was on the agenda this past meeting. should have more info shortly......
chuck


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Why?


Something about not being able to clear the buildup of lactic acid.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

chucktx said:


> on the cormorant issue, the organization I belong to is trying to change the laws. we are fighting for a permit issue to harvest the birds. it was on the agenda this past meeting. should have more info shortly......
> chuck


That would be great. I read they each consume 2 lbs shad per day. And deposit most of it on my dock.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

States on the east coast have started controlled harvest programs like the one mentioned here. Forgive me for pulling a number out of my ***, it's been a long time since I read the piece and I'm not motivated at the moment to go looking for it at the moment, but I believe the Carolinas have culled either 50 or 500 thousand of the **** things. The wildlife committees in the area have said the bird population is still fine, and there's been marked increases in fishery health as well. I'm going to go one step further and say there needs to be a full scale jihad waged on all species that hurt that lake, and a rehabitation program as well.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Heck with shad*



markbrumbaugh said:


> That would be great. I read they each consume 2 lbs shad per day. And deposit most of it on my dock.


To shed light on just how big a threat to the game fish population
cormorants can be watch this video and notice the size of the fish they
can catch with a string around their necks. Why dine on shad when
a cormorant can eat white bass easily.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdforms/media/pwd_0976_w7000_cormorant_packet.pdf


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Something about not being able to clear the buildup of lactic acid.


And only stripers are susceptible? (i am still skeptical)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Maybe I am wrong about why, but pretty much every year there will be lots of dead undersized stripers floating around the island during the summer months. I do know that if I get into small stripers any time of the year, I leave. They thrash around so badly when in the boat, they end up tearing themselves up to the point I don't think they will survive. This may have something to do with the mortality rate as well.

I think you see it mainly in only stripers because most of the wb people catch are of legal size to keep.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*And*

:texasflagAdd better fishermen to that list. LOL:texasflag


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

well there's good news, looks like they will be gone mid april..
http://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_w7000_1159.pdf


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Water Turkaes*

Look closely in this picture I took on Lake Conroe to see the bad birds doing their thing. This is only a small section of the whole flock that comes to this cove at least once per day when they are here in mass in the winter. I have watched them come up with such large fish, all species, that while they are trying to position the fish to swallow, the danged ole potlicker pelicans steal their meal. Life ain't fair is it?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

The water turkeys are very useful in the winter time, when shad are scarce. You find them feeding somewhere and you'll find shad. Make sure they're feeding though. They will bunch up on the water and just rest and float around in the sun.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone here ever tried to eat water turkeys?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard they are pretty good, not regulated and season is open all year around.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

juror81 said:


> anyone here ever tried to eat water turkeys?


Kind of tastes like bald eagle


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

taste like chicken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

